# Horsebox Re-spray Company



## Gracie (9 March 2018)

Hello everyone, i'm looking to get my lorry re-sprayed and have tried very hard to find someone in the Guildford area, but everyone i've been in touch with either 'doesn't do horseboxes...' (but does vans... i can't quite work that one out!) or doesn't have an oven large enough for a small lorry. 

Has anyone got any good recommendations for the Surrey, Sussex or Hampshire areas? Thank you very much!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 March 2018)

Have you tried Peper Harrow as they do just about everything Inc paintwork?
Also D & B Coachworks in Molesey?
Edited to add, D&B have a big oven, not used them myself though,  but they are well thought of.


----------

